# Looking for 54 alu Cervelo Soloist



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Prefer to buy used frame. All leads appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Hope you find one. I just got a 54 carbon Soloist... And LOVE it!


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

might be able to help you out. I know a lady who might have put 100km on an 04 soloist alu. let me know if you're interested and I can set something up. only prob is that she's in Toronto


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

bikemech, I PM'd you--thanks a million.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Hope you get it before the local RBR ride on the 23rd.....


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I will need every advantage I can get since the weight loss regimen went off track.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't know if the sale is still on, but Speedy Reedy by Gasworks had 15% off all their Cevelos a few weeks ago. That might make the price more in line with used?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I've been meaning to check there.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Sale is still on and the bike gets here in a week and a half--just in time!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Coolio! Is yours the black paint scheme? I wish the carbon came in black - but I don't mind the red that much - it's just a little bit flashy for my taste.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Yup, black. The color and the frame style are kind of uncharted waters for me--try something new, I guess.


----------

